

Forget DRY. Try DROP. Don't Repeat Other People - coreymaass
http://gelform.com/blog/2014/04/dry-dont-repeat-yourself-drop-dont-repeat-other-people/

======
tuckerjoenz
++

------
chriscarlston
+

